
Learning programming sucks - jodooshi
https://cmocanu.github.io/blog/post/learning_programming_sucks/
======
galfarragem
Avoid unnecessary complexity like plague! Later, when it becomes more complex
to keep the old "method" than adopting a better one, add complexity: static
typing, vim/emacs/IDE, functional patterns, complex tooling ...

Regarding text-editors, I'm still on Sublime. Probably I will adopt VScode
soon but I don't need Emacs/Vim/IDE complexity yet (if ever).

When I started to dabble with CSS, I didn't even feel the need for classes or
floats... It took me some time to adopt them. Then CSS frameworks, then
Jquery, then React/Vue.. Skipping steps is way less fruitful than people may
think.

